# 2 Routers and a New House



## jbrown456 (Nov 1, 2007)

Okay guys, I just moved into a 3 story house, and I have to get internet to all 3 floors, but one router in the basement isn't cutting it.

I have 2 D-link DI-524's and right now one is hooked up in the basement (where the internet connection is), and only gets internet to the second floor. 

All of the computers are wireless, and my question is can i take another DI-524 and somehow wirelessly make it another access point WITHOUT running a wire from one router to the other (this really isn't an option).

I basically want to make it a range extender. 

Anything I can do, or do you guys have any ideas?

Thanks, 
Jbrown


----------



## Geoff (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes you can, most routers can function as an AP alone, or you can get a wireless bridge and use that to connect to another router.


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 1, 2007)

anyone know how to do this with a DI-524


----------



## axgrinder73 (Nov 2, 2007)

Try assigning it a static IP and plugging it in. Then see if you can ping it from a commputer that is connected to the other router. If so, see if it can be connectd to from a computer on the third floor. If so, try pinging the router in the basement. If that goes well then you should be home free.

Most home routers act as a router, switch, and WAP. If there is nothing connected to the WAN interface then in is not routing. 

Hope this helps. Let us know how it goes. 

-Rob


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you for your reply,
I don't know how to assign it a static IP, is that somthing i do in the router setup or on the computer?

I don't really know what i'm doing

lol


----------



## axgrinder73 (Nov 3, 2007)

Check your router documentation and it will decribe the addressing process. If you don't have the manual, it's probably available online.

On most home routers it is done by connecting a cable from a computer to a LAN port on the router and entering 192.168.1.1 in the address bar of your web browser. You will be prompted for the default user name and password. You will need to find this (online or in the manual) and enter it.

Let us know how it goes. 

-Rob


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 3, 2007)

i know how to login, so thats one good thing, lol

i'll go to dlinks site and have a look.

im still not 100% sure what im looking for, lol

im stupid 

thanks for your help,
jeff


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 5, 2007)

okay here is a emulator of the software for both routers (they're both the same):
http://support.dlink.com/emulators/di524/h_wizard.html

here is the product manual, i don't see anything about bridging though:
http://www.quadro.net/dlink 524.pdf

if anyone has time, could you look in the emulator and tell me where i should go, and what i should do?

i'm starting to think this isn't possible.

thank you everyone for your input!


----------



## tremmor (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't know what your limitation is. i can hook up 255 wireless with no problem. is it distance that is the problem? 300 feet should not be an issue.


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 5, 2007)

well i have to get wireless internet to 3 floors of the house, and the house is fairly big. one router dosen't cover it, there is too many walls and obstacles.


----------



## axgrinder73 (Nov 5, 2007)

Do you know what address scheme you are using now? If not, you will need to find out by typing "ipconfig" in a dos prompt on one of your computers. Make a note of the IP address, subnet mask, gateway, and DNS server addresses. 

You will need to set up the router that is not being connected to your modem with a static IP address on the same subnet as the rest of the network. 

Then try to ping that router. 

Let us know if you can get that far.


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 5, 2007)

okay i ran ipconfig and my laptop has:
ip -192.168.0.100
subnet - 255.255.255.0
gateway - 192.168.0.1

im going to try that out now, i think i understand now.


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 5, 2007)

okay i set the router a static ip of 192.168.0.134 and put in the same gateway and subnet.

i tried to ping the router and nothing happened.

i don't understand how this could work, the router dosen't know what wireless network to connect to.

you do realize there is no wire between the two routers right?


----------



## axgrinder73 (Nov 5, 2007)

OK the gateway is the address for the router that is hooked to the modem. Since your laptop has an address of 192.168.0.100, I am assuming that your router is issuing address via DHCP starting at x.x.x.100. 

Therefore, I would give the wireless access point (the other router that will not be connected to the modem) an address of 192.168.0.2(or anything between 192.168.0.2 and 192.168.0.99).

Then in a dos prompt on a computer that is connected to the router type "ping 192.160.0.2"  If you used a different IP for the wireless access point put it in instead,

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 5, 2007)

which router do i ping, and which one should i be connected to?

btw thank you for your help


----------



## axgrinder73 (Nov 5, 2007)

Be connected to the router that is connected to the modem and try to ping the router that you are trying to use as a wireless access.


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 5, 2007)

axgrinder73 said:


> Be connected to the router that is connected to the modem and try to ping the router that you are trying to use as a wireless access.



and i don't need a wire running between them, and i don't have to tell the router what wireless network its connecting to either?


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 5, 2007)

btw it timed out


----------



## axgrinder73 (Nov 5, 2007)

Can you ping the router that is connected to the modem?


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 5, 2007)

if im connected to that router yes, otherwise no


----------



## holdenssx (Nov 5, 2007)

jbrown456 said:


> and i don't need a wire running between them, and i don't have to tell the router what wireless network its connecting to either?



I don't think he realizes what you're trying to do.  You'd need a cable for that method.  If only the DI-524's supported WDS then you could use your second router as a repeater.


----------



## axgrinder73 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok, lets agree on some names to clarify what we are talking about. From now on when I say "router", I am talking about the router that is connected to your modem. 

The other router will be refered to as the "wireless access point, WAP"

Hopefully, this will eliminate some confusion. 

So, if I understand you correctly, your computer is connected to the router, and you cannot ping the wireless access point. 

What address did you set for the following on the WAP:

- IP address
- Subnetmask
- Gateway
- Primary DNS


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 5, 2007)

im starting to think this isn't possible:
http://hardware.mcse.ms/message294420.html

settings on WAP:
ip: 192.168.0.1
subnet: 255.255.255.0
gateway: 192.168.0.1
primary dns: 192.168.0.1


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 5, 2007)

okay, im going to officially give up on this and look into the apple airport express line because it seems to do this.

but anyways, i still want to make use of this second di-524, so how would i go about connecting the two together WITH a cat5 cable?

thank you everybody for your help!


----------



## axgrinder73 (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry that it didn't work out. 

To hook the two routers together, just connect them with a patch cable between the LAN ports on each router. The router connected to the modem will act as the router and the other router will act as a switch/WAP.


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 5, 2007)

i did that, and when you connect to router #2 it dosne't work

should i disable dhcp?


----------



## jbrown456 (Nov 5, 2007)

i decided to go ahead and play around. as soon as i disabled dhcp and plugged a cat 5 cable into the lan port of both routers (not wan), it worked well.

thank you for your help everyone!


----------

